# Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club is there a parking fee for MVC Exchanges via II



## hajjah (Feb 19, 2019)

We just booked a two bedroom penthouse mountain view unit here for April via II.  I'm confused about a parking fee of $40 per night.  The information I found on TUG is very dated.  Also, are there any particular units or buildings that we should request?  Any great places to visit?  We're starting to do our research now and have booked a rental car via Alamo.  We also have one night at the Courtyard North Shore prior to our arrival.


----------



## StevenTing (Feb 19, 2019)

This was from a prior thread, regarding parking.   https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/ko-olina-parking.271652/#post-2118685



brianfox said:


> snip....
> 
> Those who pay parking fee:
> 
> ...


----------



## hajjah (Feb 19, 2019)

Thanks so much for the information.  If I read this correctly, II exchanges are not charged for parking.  We could certainly spend that $280 more wisely.  I saw the $40 per day fee on the website.  I'll check my reservation.

Ok, the II confirmation states,
Parking charge: USD 36.65.

Also, what is the daily unit surcharge for a two bedroom?  I saw that somewhere.  My guest and I are splitting the costs, so I need to give her the totals for this trip in advance.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 19, 2019)

My understanding is that if it's not disclosed on the II confirmation, you will not be charged.  Charges are usually disclosed.  

I think it would be terrible for them to charge for parking.


----------



## mjm1 (Feb 19, 2019)

No parking charge for exchangers. There is the daily occupancy tax that Hawaii requires the resorts to collect. I believe it’s around $11-14 per day for a 2BR unit.

Have a great time. Beautiful resort and area. We love it and look forward to visiting again this fall.

Aloha!

Mike


----------



## davidvel (Feb 19, 2019)

StevenTing said:


> This was from a prior thread, regarding parking.   https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/ko-olina-parking.271652/#post-2118685


I have never heard of II exchangers being charged for parking at a Marriott, and never paid at MKO on an exchange.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Feb 19, 2019)

I've never paid either


----------



## brianfox (Feb 19, 2019)

Steven quoted a bit too early in that thread.  It was later stated in that thread that II exchanges into Ko Olina do NOT pay for parking.


----------



## echino (Feb 19, 2019)

I stayed at Ko Olina on II exchange and was not charged for parking


----------



## hajjah (Feb 19, 2019)

It looks like the other fee I need to add is the $14 per day surcharge?  I need to be as close to the total costs as possible so I can have more money to spend.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## frank808 (Feb 20, 2019)

The transient accommodation tax for 2br is about $16.17 a day.   It went up in 2019.

I will also be at mko during April.  Would love to meet another tugger if possible.  

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## drlee (Feb 20, 2019)

On our last trade into Ko Olina, we were told that trades by Marriott owners, would incur no charge for parking, but that other traders would. We were given the wrist bands for "owners" and the only charges were for the daily taxes. (And anything we charged to the room)


----------



## brianfox (Feb 20, 2019)

hajjah said:


> It looks like the other fee I need to add is the $14 per day surcharge?  I need to be as close to the total costs as possible so I can have more money to spend.  Thanks for your help.



Yes, allocate funds for the taxes.  No one expects the Spanish Inquisition, but everyone should expect room taxes.

You are staying in an incredibly expensive state.  Gas, food, excursions are going to be really expensive.  The room tax is the least of your worries.  At least Ko Olina doesn't charge a resort fee.
Save on food by stocking up at the nearby Walmart or Costco.  Even in Hawaii, Walmart has great prices.  Buy your snorkel gear there, too.  Save on excursions by exploring the island and using discounts found in the mags at the airport.

Cheap excursions:
Take the amazing drive up the H3 to Kaneohe and go to Kualoa Ranch.  They have inexpensive packages that can make it a full day of fun.  The movie site tour is really good.
Drive up to Turtle Bay and snorkel in that area
Drive to the Pali lookout
Drive to the Dole plantation (lots of coupons available)
Drive to Pearl Harbor (lots of coupons available)
You can snorkel in the Ko Olina lagoons, but there's not much in the way of colorful fish.

Avoid Waikiki.  Traffic is awful, it's crowded, expensive as heck, and parking will break the bank.
Hanauma Bay is a favorite destination for snorkelers, but it's not that cheap, parking is difficult if you don't get there bright and early, and the crowds have wrecked the reef.  There are other - free - places to snorkel.

At Ko Olina, the Naia tower is the one we always prefer.  It's the newest tower, and is closest to the best of the pools.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Feb 20, 2019)

I was told that anyone (Ko Olina owner or Exchanger) would have to pay a daily parking fee "ONLY IF" they had more than one car.

They are trying to discourage more than one car per reservation due to the limited availability of parking spaces.




.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Feb 20, 2019)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> I was told that anyone (Ko Olina owner or Exchanger) would have to pay a daily parking fee "ONLY IF" they had more than one car.
> 
> They are trying to discourage more than one car per reservation due to the limited availability of parking spaces.
> .



They charge $15 per day for a second vehicle or another way is to lock off the unit for $80 and they allow one vehicle per side now as they are considered 2 units now.


----------



## hajjah (Feb 20, 2019)

Wow, these updates have been great.  As long as I have a good idea of the costs to be at Ko Olina, I'm good.  My friend just wants to know how much she needs to send/pay me before the date of the trip.  Thanks for including some places for us to visit since we will have a rental the entire trip.


----------



## brianfox (Feb 21, 2019)

Point about parking availability - It is indeed very limited.  Each tower has about 3 floors of underground parking per tower.  If you go out to dinner and come back around 9pm, good luck finding a space.  They are available, but it will be a needle in a haystack.  BUT, you are not restricted to your own tower; you can try parking in a different tower.  Best time to park is around 5PM-7PM when people are out to dinner.

I don't know if Naia has the same amount of parking spaces, but Naia is almost all non-lockoffs, which to me implies fewer cars.  I have personally found Naia to have the least issue with parking.


----------



## hajjah (Feb 21, 2019)

If we are confirmed into a two bedroom unit, does it matter which building we request when Marriott sends the email next month?  My friend is legally blind, so I will be concerned about how far we can park from the building.  Of course, I can get the car and pick her up at the entrance.  We do have a handicap parking permit.


----------



## brianfox (Feb 21, 2019)

hajjah said:


> If we are confirmed into a two bedroom unit, does it matter which building we request when Marriott sends the email next month?  My friend is legally blind, so I will be concerned about how far we can park from the building.  Of course, I can get the car and pick her up at the entrance.  We do have a handicap parking permit.


If you are confirmed into a Single Entry Villa (i.e. one with no lockoff) you will probably be put into Naia tower automatically.

Each tower has a drop off spot near an elevator.  As I previously mentioned, parking is under the tower.  Farthest point from the elevator in the parking garage is 200ft (I'm estimating).  Each floor of parking has an elevator.  Because parking is not assigned, I'd recommend using the drop off point for consistent expectations on her end.

You can certainly request a tower.  Doesn't mean you will get what you request.  Might want to request a room near elevator while you're at it?  Ko Olina elevators are very fast, and there are 6 per tower, but waits can be very long, especially on Fri/Sat/Sun.  The elevator will stop on your floor, but good chance it is already full... On your check out day get up EARLY and find a baggage cart.  Trying to locate one on your checkout morning can take a looooong time.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Feb 21, 2019)

If you have a "handicapped" placard you will be able to obtain a parking space near the elevator so you should be all set.




.


----------



## frank808 (Feb 21, 2019)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> If you have a "handicapped" placard you will be able to obtain a parking space near the elevator so you should be all set.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unless they are all occupied.  I have noticed there has been less handicapped available stalls recently.  A lot of people have handicapped placards to park in those stalls.

As another poster said, if you ha e a si gle entry you will be in NAIA tower which has the most available parking spots of all 3 towers.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## krj9999 (Feb 22, 2019)

We had a 2BR Penthouse mountain view booking code via II as well for our stay last August.  And that's what we got.  But as II exchanger thinking you may be more likely to end up in Moana like we did (which ended up being a 2BR lock-off).


----------



## frank808 (Feb 22, 2019)

krj9999 said:


> We had a 2BR Penthouse mountain view booking code via II as well for our stay last August.  And that's what we got.  But as II exchanger thinking you may be more likely to end up in Moana like we did (which ended up being a 2BR lock-off).


What was the code for your unit?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## krj9999 (Feb 22, 2019)

It was HZZBB.  I see the following in the MVC Code list:

ZZBB....Ko'Olina Beach Club.........Mountain View......2BR Penthouse unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.


----------



## frank808 (Feb 24, 2019)

That unit code will be in Moana building most of the time.  There are mostly 2br single entry units in Naia tower and I remember for sure if Naiaeven has lock off 2br MV penthouse units. For sure single entry MV penthouse units. Naia does have dual entry OV penthouse units.  

I know that  If OP returns and posts their unit code, we can deduce with some degree of accuracy, what building they would most likely be in.  

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hajjah (Feb 24, 2019)

I believe that our unit code is:  HTPPT for our 2 bedroom.  I just found that great list of II unit codes for Marriott’s I saved from 2015.  I’m sure it needs to be updated, but it is the best list ever with most of the Marriott resorts.  I haven’t been able to find it updated on this forum.

Is there a way for me to find out in which building this type of unit will be located?


----------



## hajjah (Feb 24, 2019)

Has this 2015 list of II codes been updated?  Can it be made into a sticky note?  Sorry, I don't know how to make a link for it.   

II Code......Resort.............. ....View..........Unit Description

OBOF....Aruba Ocean Club...........Ocean Front......1BR dedicated unit.

OFTM....Aruba Ocean Club...........Ocean Front......1BR portion of 2BR unit.

ZZAB....Aruba Ocean Club...........Ocean Front......2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.

OFTG....Aruba Ocean Club...........Ocean Front......Studio portion of a 2BR unit.

OBOV....Aruba Ocean Club...........Ocean View.......1BR dedicated unit.

OVTM....Aruba Ocean Club...........Ocean View.......1BR portion of 2BR unit.

ZZAA....Aruba Ocean Club...........Ocean View.......2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.

OVTG....Aruba Ocean Club...........Ocean View.......Studio portion of a 2BR unit.

GVOM....Aruba Surf Club............Garden View......1BR portion of 2BR unit.

ZZZG....Aruba Surf Club............Garden View......2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.

GVOG....Aruba Surf Club............Garden View......Studio portion of a 2BR unit.

OFTM....Aruba Surf Club............Ocean Front......1BR portion of 2BR unit.

ZZAB....Aruba Surf Club............Ocean Front......2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.

OFTG....Aruba Surf Club............Ocean Front......Studio portion of a 2BR unit.

TOMV....Aruba Surf Club............Ocean Side.......1BR portion of 2BR unit.

ZZAD....Aruba Surf Club............Ocean Side.......2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.

TOGV....Aruba Surf Club............Ocean Side.......Studio portion of a 2BR unit.

OVTM....Aruba Surf Club............Ocean View.......1BR portion of 2BR unit.

OVOM....Aruba Surf Club............Ocean View.......2BR portion of 3BR unit.

ZZAA....Aruba Surf Club............Ocean View.......2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.

ZZAO....Aruba Surf Club............Ocean View.......3BR unit that locks off in to 2BR and studio.

OVTG....Aruba Surf Club............Ocean View.......Studio portion of a 2BR unit.

OVOG....Aruba Surf Club............Ocean View.......Studio portion of a 3BR unit.

TOGA....Barony Beach Club..........Garden View......2BR unit.

TBOV....Barony Beach Club..........Ocean Front......2BR unit.

VILA....Barony Beach Club..........Ocean Side.......2BR unit.

TOMV....Beach Place Towers.........N/A..............1BR portion of 2BR unit.

ZZAB....Beach Place Towers.........N/A..............2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.

TOGV....Beach Place Towers.........N/A..............Studio portion of 2BR unit.

TOMV....Canyon Villas..............N/A..............1BR portion of 2BR unit.

TOVI....Canyon Villas..............N/A..............2BR dedicated unit.

ZZAA....Canyon Villas..............N/A..............2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.

TOGV....Canyon Villas..............N/A..............Studio portion of a 2BR unit.

TOVI....Club Son Antem.............N/A..............2BR townhome.

THVI....Club Son Antem.............N/A..............3BR townhome.

TBOF....Crystal Shores.............Gulf Front.......2BR unit.

TBBV....Crystal Shores.............Gulf Front.......3BR Penthouse unit.

TBOS....Crystal Shores.............Gulf Side........2BR unit.

TBOV....Crystal Shores.............Gulf View........2BR unit.

OBVI....Custom House...............N/A..............1BR unit.

TIME....Cypress Harbour............N/A..............2BR unit.

OBST....Desert Springs I...........N/A..............1BR portion of 2BR unit.

ZZAA....Desert Springs I...........N/A..............2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.

DBDB....Desert Springs I...........N/A..............Studio portion of 2BR unit.

KSTE....Desert Springs II..........N/A..............1BR portion of 2BR unit.

ZZAB....Desert Springs II..........N/A..............2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.

KING....Desert Springs II..........N/A..............Studio portion of 2BR unit.

TOVI....Fairway Villas.............N/A..............2BR unit.

TOVI....Frenchmans Cove............N/A..............2BR unit.

THVI....Frenchmans Cove............N/A..............3BR unit.

OBVI....Grand Chateau..............N/A..............1BR dedicated unit.

TOMV....Grand Chateau..............N/A..............1BR portion of 2BR unit.

THGV....Grand Chateau..............N/A..............1BR portion of 3BR unit.

TOVI....Grand Chateau..............N/A..............2BR dedicated unit.

THMV....Grand Chateau..............N/A..............2BR portion of 3BR unit.

ZZAA....Grand Chateau..............N/A..............2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.

ZZAO....Grand Chateau..............N/A..............3BR unit that locks off in to a 2BR and 1BR.

TOGV....Grand Chateau..............N/A..............Studio portion of 2BR unit.

OCEO....Grande Ocean...............Ocean Front......2BR unit.

OCES....Grande Ocean...............Ocean Side.......2BR unit.

OBVI....Grande Vista...............N/A..............1BR dedicated unit.

TOMV....Grande Vista...............N/A..............1BR portion of 2BR unit.

TOVI....Grande Vista...............N/A..............2BR dedicated unit.

THMV....Grande Vista...............N/A..............2BR portion of 3BR unit.

ZZAA....Grande Vista...............N/A..............2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.

THVI....Grande Vista...............N/A..............3BR dedicated unit.

ZZAO....Grande Vista...............N/A..............3BR unit that locks off in to 2BR and studio.

TOGV....Grande Vista...............N/A..............Studio portion of 2BR unit.

THGV....Grande Vista...............N/A..............Studio portion of 3BR unit.

HARC....Harbour Club...............N/A..............2BR unit.

TOMV....Harbour Lake...............N/A..............1BR portion of 2BR unit.

TOVI....Harbour Lake...............N/A..............2BR dedicated unit.

ZZAA....Harbour Lake...............N/A..............2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.

TOGV....Harbour Lake...............N/A..............Studio portion of 2BR unit.

HAPT....Harbour Point..............N/A..............2BR unit.

HERI....Heritage Club..............N/A..............2BR unit.

THVI....Imperial Palms Villas......N/A..............3BR unit.

ZZBR....Kauai Beach Club...........Garden View......1BR dedicated unit.

GVOV....Kauai Beach Club...........Garden View......Studio portion of 1BR unit.

ZZBQ....Kauai Beach Club...........Ocean Front......1BR dedicated unit.

OFTM....Kauai Beach Club...........Ocean Front......1BR portion of 2BR unit.

ZZAB....Kauai Beach Club...........Ocean Front......2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.

OFOG....Kauai Beach Club...........Ocean Front......Studio portion of 1BR unit.

OFTG....Kauai Beach Club...........Ocean Front......Studio portion of 2BR unit.

ZZBP....Kauai Beach Club...........Ocean View.......1BR dedicated unit.

OVTM....Kauai Beach Club...........Ocean View.......1BR portion of 2BR unit.

ZZAA....Kauai Beach Club...........Ocean View.......2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.

OVOG....Kauai Beach Club...........Ocean View.......Studio portion of 1BR unit.

OVTG....Kauai Beach Club...........Ocean View.......Studio portion of 2BR unit.

IVTM....Kauai Lagoons..............Island View......2BR unit.

THVI....Kauai Lagoons..............Island View......3BR unit.

TBOV....Kauai Lagoons..............Ocean Front......2BR unit.

TBBV....Kauai Lagoons..............Ocean Front......3BR unit.

OCES....Kauai Lagoons..............Ocean View.......2BR unit.

SEAS....Kauai Lagoons..............Ocean View.......3BR unit.

IVMP....Ko'Olina Beach Club........Mountain View....1BR portion of 2BR Penthouse unit.

IVMT....Ko'Olina Beach Club........Mountain View....1BR portion of 2BR unit.

TPPT....Ko'Olina Beach Club........Mountain View....2BR dedicated Penthouse unit.

TOVI....Ko'Olina Beach Club........Mountain View....2BR dedicated unit.

ZZBB....Ko'Olina Beach Club........Mountain View....2BR Penthouse unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.

ZZAB....Ko'Olina Beach Club........Mountain View....2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.

IVGP....Ko'Olina Beach Club........Mountain View....Studio portion of 2BR Penthouse unit.

IVGT....Ko'Olina Beach Club........Mountain View....Studio portion of 2BR unit.

OVPM....Ko'Olina Beach Club........Ocean View.......1BR portion of 2BR Penthouse unit.

OVTM....Ko'Olina Beach Club........Ocean View.......1BR portion of 2BR unit.

TBOV....Ko'Olina Beach Club........Ocean View.......2BR dedicated unit.

ZZBA....Ko'Olina Beach Club........Ocean View.......2BR Penthouse unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.

THMV....Ko'Olina Beach Club........Ocean View.......2BR portion of 3BR unit.

ZZAA....Ko'Olina Beach Club........Ocean View.......2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.

ZZAO....Ko'Olina Beach Club........Ocean View.......3BR unit that locks off in to 2BR and studio.

OVPG....Ko'Olina Beach Club........Ocean View.......Studio portion of 2BR Penthouse unit.

OVTG....Ko'Olina Beach Club........Ocean View.......Studio portion of 2BR unit.

THGV....Ko'Olina Beach Club........Ocean View.......Studio portion of 3BR unit.

IVMT....Lakeshore Reserve..........N/A..............1BR large portion of two master suite 2BR unit.

TOMV....Lakeshore Reserve..........N/A..............1BR portion of 2BR unit.

OVTG....Lakeshore Reserve..........N/A..............1BR small portion of two master suite 2BR unit.

TOVI....Lakeshore Reserve..........N/A..............2BR dedicated unit.

THMV....Lakeshore Reserve..........N/A..............2BR portion of 3BR unit.

TBOF....Lakeshore Reserve..........N/A..............2BR townhome.

ZZAB....Lakeshore Reserve..........N/A..............2BR unit that lockeds off in to two 1BR master suites.

ZZAA....Lakeshore Reserve..........N/A..............2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.

TBBV....Lakeshore Reserve..........N/A..............3BR townhome.

ZZAO....Lakeshore Reserve..........N/A..............3BR unit that locks off in to 2BR and studio.

THGV....Lakeshore Reserve..........N/A..............Studio portion of 2BR unit.

TOGV....Lakeshore Reserve..........N/A..............Studio portion of 3BR unit.

TOVI....Legends Edge...............N/A..............2BR unit.

VILA....Mai Khao Beach.............N/A..............2BR unit with plunge pool.

TOVI....Mai Khao Beach.............N/A..............2BR unit.

VILA....Manor Club.................N/A..............2BR dedicated unit.

TOMV....Manor Club Sequel..........N/A..............1BR portion of 2BR unit.

ZZAA....Manor Club Sequel..........N/A..............2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.

TOGV....Manor Club Sequel..........N/A..............Studio portion of 2BR unit.

OBVI....Marbella Beach Club........N/A..............1BR unit.

TOVI....Marbella Beach Club........N/A..............2BR unit.

THVI....Marbella Beach Club........N/A..............3BR unit.

__________________


----------



## frank808 (Feb 24, 2019)

hajjah said:


> I believe that our unit code is:  HTPPT for our 2 bedroom.  I just found that great list of II unit codes for Marriott’s I saved from 2015.  I’m sure it needs to be updated, but it is the best list ever with all of the Marriott resorts.  I haven’t been able to find it updated on this forum.


That code will most likely be  unit in NAIA tower as it is single entry.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fasttr (Feb 24, 2019)

It is a sticky.... it’s a link in the Weeks FAQ Sticky


----------



## hajjah (Feb 24, 2019)

Fasttr said:


> It is a sticky.... it’s a link in the Weeks FAQ Sticky


Thanks for directing me to the Weeks FAQ, but I couldn’t find an updated list from 2015. I guess that it hasn’t been done, which I’m sure requires a great deal of time and energy.  At least I still have the old list that does have many Marriott resorts included.  It helps to know the type of unit we might have when exchanging.


----------



## Fasttr (Feb 24, 2019)

hajjah said:


> Thanks for directing me to the Weeks FAQ, but I couldn’t find an updated list from 2015. I guess that it hasn’t been done, which I’m sure requires a great deal of time and energy.  At least I still have the old list that does have many Marriott resorts included.  It helps to know the type of unit we might have when exchanging.


Later in that thread, newer resorts were added in individual posts.


----------



## hajjah (Feb 24, 2019)

Ok thanks.  When I have time I will reread those posts and update my list.  I really appreciate the information you all have provided.


----------



## hajjah (Feb 28, 2019)

frank808 said:


> That unit code will be in Moana building most of the time.  There are mostly 2br single entry units in Naia tower and I remember for sure if Naiaeven has lock off 2br MV penthouse units. For sure single entry MV penthouse units. Naia does have dual entry OV penthouse units.
> 
> I know that  If OP returns and posts their unit code, we can deduce with some degree of accuracy, what building they would most likely be in.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



Since we have:  HTPPT....Ko'Olina Beach Club........Mountain View....2BR dedicated Penthouse unit, what should we request?  Do these units have good views?  Are there any links or photos of these units so we can have a better idea of what to request?


----------



## brianfox (Feb 28, 2019)

ZZAO....Ko'Olina Beach Club........Ocean View.......3BR unit that locks off in to 2BR and studio.

Always wondered about 3BR -
Is it a 2BR SINGLE ENTRY with an attached studio lockoff?
Or is it a 2BR LOCKOFF with an attached studio lockoff?

Can a 3BR unit owner pay 2 lockoff fees and end up with three deposits to II?


----------



## frank808 (Mar 1, 2019)

hajjah said:


> Since we have:  HTPPT....Ko'Olina Beach Club........Mountain View....2BR dedicated Penthouse unit, what should we request?  Do these units have good views?  Are there any links or photos of these units so we can have a better idea of what to request?


You will be in naia tower with that code.  Could be looking at the mountain or towards diamond head in distance.  Maybe a view of the ocean to the right of balcony.

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808 (Mar 1, 2019)

brianfox said:


> ZZAO....Ko'Olina Beach Club........Ocean View.......3BR unit that locks off in to 2BR and studio.
> 
> Always wondered about 3BR -
> Is it a 2BR SINGLE ENTRY with an attached studio lockoff?
> ...


3br is a dedicated 2br with a studio.  You will be able to lock it off into a 2br and studio only.

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## hajjah (Mar 1, 2019)

frank808 said:


> You will be in naia tower with that code.  Could be looking at the mountain or towards diamond head in distance.  Maybe a view of the ocean to the left of balcony.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


Thanks for the updates.


----------



## DannyTS (Apr 7, 2019)

hajjah said:


> We just booked a two bedroom penthouse mountain view unit here for April via II.  I'm confused about a parking fee of $40 per night.  The information I found on TUG is very dated.  Also, are there any particular units or buildings that we should request?  Any great places to visit?  We're starting to do our research now and have booked a rental car via Alamo.  We also have one night at the Courtyard North Shore prior to our arrival.


when you come back, can you please confirm whether they charged you parking fees or not? Thanks, we will be there in November through II


----------



## frank808 (Apr 7, 2019)

DannyTS said:


> when you come back, can you please confirm whether they charged you parking fees or not? Thanks, we will be there in November through II


There is no self parking fee for the first vehicle.  I am here right now and there is no charge.  I have been staying here for years and have never been charged self parking for the first vehicle on an exchange.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808 (Apr 7, 2019)

hajjah said:


> Since we have:  HTPPT....Ko'Olina Beach Club........Mountain View....2BR dedicated Penthouse unit, what should we request?  Do these units have good views?  Are there any links or photos of these units so we can have a better idea of what to request?


When you get here and want to meet up I will be in 30512 for the next few weeks.  Then I move to kona tower for a few weeks.  Give me a call or PM me if you would like to have a chat with another tugger.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Apr 7, 2019)

DannyTS said:


> when you come back, can you please confirm whether they charged you parking fees or not? Thanks, we will be there in November through II




No parking fee as long as you don't exceed one car.  However, keep in mind that there is an occupancy tax which runs about $16.17 per day.....

Now who knows what will transpire between now and November, but as of today's date this is where things stand.

Enjoy your trip!





.


----------



## frank808 (Apr 8, 2019)

DannyTS said:


> when you come back, can you please confirm whether they charged you parking fees or not? Thanks, we will be there in November through II


PM me if you want to meet up in Nov.  Will be here at MKO until Dec 22.  Would love to chat and see your experience with self parking.  

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## winger (Jul 5, 2021)

Just an update, the occupancy tax for a 2BD @MKO is not $18.12/night


----------



## TXTortoise (Jul 5, 2021)

Not = now ?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 5, 2021)

The occupancy tax changes every year because it is based on the maintenance fees for the week.


----------



## vol_90 (Jul 5, 2021)

winger said:


> Just an update, the occupancy tax for a 2BD @MKO is not $18.12/night


It was for a 175 nights in 2020.  So what is the tax in 2021 if it's not $18.12.  Actual information would be appreciated.


----------

